# Protektor Schulter



## biker-wug (3. August 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand einen guten Tipp für einen Schulterprotektor hat. Also kein Safety Jacket sondern eher wie das Leatt Roast Tee.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das hatte ich jetzt schon länger im Einsatz, allerdings hab ich TROTTEL es aus Versehen in den Wäschetrockner, jetzt kann ich es wegwerfen.

Was mich an dem Teil genervt hat, war der Brustschutz.

Weiß jemand ein Shirt auf die Art, für die Schulter ohne Brust??


----------



## zwehni (8. August 2014)

Ich glaube die gibt es wirklich nur mit Brustschutz.
Also bin jetzt die bekannten durchgegangen, TLD, 661, Raceface, bliss, one industries usw.

Der Brustschutz ist ja prinzipiell nicht schlecht. Aber vielleicht einfach mal das 661 (hab ich bei wiggle für 50€ gesehen) ausprobieren. Da ist der Protektor eindeutig kleiner. Genauso wie beim One und bei Raceface.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (10. August 2014)

Das Teil von 661 hatte ich auch schon, war aber leider gegen das Leatt absolut Dampfundurchlässig, darin hab ich brutal geschwitzt.

Mal das Teil von Race Face anschauen


----------



## zwehni (11. August 2014)

also das raceface würde ich mauch mal interessieren. 
Ansonsten find ich das von one ziemlich gut mit dem zipper.

uphill greifste eben unters trikot und machst offen und wenn es in die downhill passagen geht machste es wieder zu oder lässt es halb offen.


----------



## biker-wug (11. August 2014)

Muss die Tage mal meinen Händler anquatschen, ob er mir das Race Face mal zum anschauen bestellt.


----------



## sun909 (11. August 2014)

Hi,
wie war das Leatt denn?

Insbesondere Temperaturmässig?

Grüße


----------



## shurikn (11. August 2014)

die Scott Drifter DH ist zweiteilig, für die Schultern ist es nur ein Shirt mit Schulterprotektoren. Aber keine Ahnung ob's das einzeln gibt. Hätte eine nagelneue in L abzugeben, aber nur komplett...


----------



## Achtzig (12. August 2014)

Acerbis baut bei einem mx-Panzer die Schulter und Ellenbogen Protektion an so ne Art Bolero Jacke. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung ob's das Zeug einzeln gibt 
http://www.motofreak.de/bar/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1156


----------



## biker-wug (13. August 2014)

Die Acerbis muss ich mal live anschauen, finde ich ein interessantes Konzept.


----------



## Achtzig (13. August 2014)

Schaut aber echt seltsam aus, irgendwie wie so ein Torrero oder wie die Vögel heißen. Und ausziehen ist wohl auch nicht ganz einfach, jedenfalls darf ich immer dem Kumpel helfen, der das Ding hat... Aber schau's Dir halt mal an. Zum Moped fahren schwört der Kumpel jedenfalls drauf.


----------



## DerMonsieur (18. August 2014)

Habe mir gestern bei einer stinknormalen Allmountain-Tour bei einem harmlosen aber blöden Sturz leider das linke Schlüsselbein gebrochen. POC Trabec Helm und Evoc Trail Rucksack hatte ich bei meinem Kopfüber-Sturz auf Rücken, aber auch auf Schulter, an.

Daher kommen bei mir Überlegungen zu einem touren-/trailtauglichen Schulterprotektor hoch (Was wäre gewesen wenn ich so etwas angehabt hätte?).

Wie sieht es mit euren Erfahrungen aus? Kann solch ein (leichterer) tourentauglicher Protektor das Risiko Schlüsselbeinbruch tatsächlich um ein paar %-Punkte reduzieren?

"Gefallen" (bis auf den Preis und kein Zip beim Shirt) tut mir die Bliss ARG Minimalist Reihe.

Edit: Bliss ARG Protection Shirts haben doch Reißverschluss. Gut Versteckt und ist wichtig damit Shirt im Fall des Falles nicht zwingend zerschnipselt werden muss!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (18. August 2014)

Kommt auf den Sturz an, ich bin letztes Jahr genau mit der Schulter auf einem Stein aufgeschlagen, laterale Claviculafraktur. OP usw....

Da hätte es was gebracht, wenn man stürzt und sich mit den Armen abstützt und dadurch der Clavicel bricht, hilft der Protektor nichts.

Ob es bei mir was gebracht hätte?????


----------



## DerMonsieur (18. August 2014)

Das es bei Sturz mit abgestützten Händen eine andere Ausgangslage ist, ist mir klar. Ich bin auch direkt an der Schulter aufgeprallt, eher oberhalb seitlich,  ungefähr da wo der Doktor gerne Spritzen gibt.


----------



## biker-wug (18. August 2014)

Ich direkt von oben Kopfüber aufs Eckgelenk, hatte eigentlich auch Glück, dass es nur das Schlüsselbein war.

Ob da ein Schulterprotektor geholfen hätte weiss ich nicht, aber er hätte es definitiv nicht schlechter gemacht.....


----------



## MrUpdate (18. August 2014)

Nimm mal Kontakt zum Markus von Suicide Protection auf. Der macht Protektoren auf Maß und geht auch auf alle Sonderwünsche und sonstiges ein. Ich hab mir ein Neckbrace und ein Rückenprotektor machen lassen und bin absolut begeistert!


----------



## DerMonsieur (19. August 2014)

MrUpdate schrieb:


> Nimm mal Kontakt zum Markus von Suicide Protection auf. Der macht Protektoren auf Maß und geht auch auf alle Sonderwünsche und sonstiges ein. Ich hab mir ein Neckbrace und ein Rückenprotektor machen lassen und bin absolut begeistert!


Danke, sehr interessant. Aber für meinen Einsatzzweck Allmountain/Touren wohl überdimensioniert.


----------



## malmo (19. August 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Schulterprotektor das Schlüsselbein wirklich schützen kann. Der Schulterprotektor dämpft zwar den Aufprall ab und schützt die Schulter direkt, allerdings werden die Kräfte ja zu großen Teilen auf das Schlüsselbein abgeleitet und das kracht halt ab ner gewissen Wucht...

Mich hats vor 8 Wochen auch abgeschmissen. Bin über den Lenker und ziemlich wuchtig auf die Schulter in ein Steinfeld neben dem Trail gelandet. Der Protektor hat sehr gut meine Schulter/Rücken/Ellbogen geschützt, allerdings war das Schlüsselbein auch durch...

Das war übrigens ein Oneal Bullet Proof, ist eine sehr leichte und angenehm zu tragende Weste, evtl. ists ja was für dich, auch wenns den Bruch nicht verhindern konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMonsieur (19. August 2014)

Interessant. Mein Gedanke war dass ein Protektor die Fläche von einem punktuellen Impact gleichmäßig auf eine größere Fläche verteilt, sodass die Knochen nicht so stark belastet werden.

Siehe dazu die 2 kurzen Videos von Bliss Protectios weiter unten bei "Don't miss this":

http://www.blisscamp.com/de/bliss/s2lab-de/

Alles nur Marketing? Klar, 100 % Schutz gibt es nicht.


----------



## malmo (19. August 2014)

Ich denke mal, bis zu einem gewissen Maße wird das schon funktionieren, was in dem Video demonstriert wird. Aber die "Aufprallfläche" in dem Video ist ja minimal. Wenn du jetzt auf die komplette Schulter fliegst, dann brauchst du ja ein vielfaches an Material, dass die Kräfte abgeleitet werden...Denke nicht, dass es ganz so einfach ist.
Aber alles nur meine Vermutung...


----------



## Achtzig (19. August 2014)

DerMonsieur schrieb:


> [...] ein Protektor die Fläche von einem punktuellen Impact gleichmäßig auf eine größere Fläche verteilt, sodass die Knochen nicht so stark belastet werden.[...]


Stimmt so wahrscheinlich schon, wenn es Lasten sind wie bei diesem Fallbeil auf der von Dir verlinkten Seite. Ich meine aber, so ein Schlüsselbein wird wohl auch (und vor allem?) brechen, wenn Du durch die Schulter axial Kraft einleitest. Es knickt dann also eher wegen Biegung. Oder? Und da würde nur eine Verringerung der eingeleiteten Kraft/Energie helfen. Und irgendwann kannst Du durch Protektoren halt nicht mehr genug Energie in Verformung oder was auch immer abbauen. Dann bricht Dein Schlüsselbein.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (19. August 2014)

Hatte zu dem Thema mal zwei Shirts an: einmal das von Race Face und einmal das Protector Jacket von Evoc (ist mit Rückenprotektor, der ist allerdings herausnehmbar).

Abgesehen von der Körperpassform, die bei jedem anders sein wird, hat mich bei Race Face das verrutschen der Schulterprotektoren gestört - selbst beim rumhampeln in der Umkleide blieben die nie wirklich dort, wo sie hingehören. Bei Evoc fand ich die Lösung mit den Bändern ganz gut, da blieben die Dinger stets an Ort und Stelle. Wie das natürlich im Fahrbetrieb aussieht - keine Ahnung. Letztlich habe ich mich aber noch für keine Variante entschieden, da ich noch einige andere Shirts anprobieren wollte. Das von One oben sähe ganz interessant aus, leider scheint der Rückenprotektor nicht herausnehmbar zu sein (bspw wenn man bei einer längeren Tour eh schon mit nem Protektor-Rucksack unterwegs ist). Aktuell geht´s daher in Richtung Evoc.


----------



## DirkP. (19. August 2014)

Habe mir damals in den späten 90er einen Dainese Protector-Komplett Overall (500,-DM) gekauft,der hat mich schon mehrmals vor schlimmeres beim DH bewahrt,vor allen aber der Überschlag beim Downhill auf einer Halde ,scharfe Abbruchkante ,durch Angst dann die Vorder-Bremse zu fest gezogen,Vorderrad blockiert und dann einen Überschlag gemacht genau mit der Schulter auf einen grossen Stein gelandet,man waren das Schmerzen,aber zum Glück nichts gebrochen/gestaucht,nur einen dicken fetten Bluterguss,möchte nicht wissen/mir ausmalen wie das ausgegangen währe ohne den Schutzanzug.


Deswegen rate ich auch jeden,Kein Downhill ohne Schutzequipment.
(Helm,Protektoren,Handschuhe und noch eine Moto-X Brille sind Pflicht bei mir)


*Ansonsten schau mal bei Moto-Cross Zubehör bei Protectoren-Hemden und Shirts*

Gut die ganz normalen Haldenwege fahre ich auch so runter ,aber so richtige Singletrails und DH-Tracks würde ich auch nie mehr ohne Schutzzeug fahren.

Hatte den Schutzanzug letztens mal Probeweise an,meine Tochter sagt dann immer ich sehe aus wie eine Schildkröte damit.

Im Moment lege ich mir auch wieder Bikebekleidung zu,damals habe ich dazu meine Moto Cross Sachen von Sinisalo für DH genommen,die habe ich auch heute noch im Schrank hängen.haben immer super über den Protectoren-Schutzanzug drüber gepasst.

Wollte das alles schonmal verkaufen,aber irgentwie bringe ich es nicht übers Herz,
da hängt überall noch zu viel Erinnerung drin.Ist alles noch immer im guten Zustand.

mfg,Dirk

Habe mal ein Bild angehangen,eventuell gibt es den ja auch heute noch Neu zu kaufen:


----------



## DirkP. (19. August 2014)

Doppel-Post


----------



## DirkP. (19. August 2014)

Doppel-Post


----------



## fone (22. August 2014)

malmo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Schulterprotektor das Schlüsselbein wirklich schützen kann. Der Schulterprotektor dämpft zwar den Aufprall ab und schützt die Schulter direkt, allerdings werden die Kräfte ja zu großen Teilen auf das Schlüsselbein abgeleitet und das kracht halt ab ner gewissen Wucht...
> 
> Mich hats vor 8 Wochen auch abgeschmissen. Bin über den Lenker und ziemlich wuchtig auf die Schulter in ein Steinfeld neben dem Trail gelandet. Der Protektor hat sehr gut meine Schulter/Rücken/Ellbogen geschützt, allerdings war das Schlüsselbein auch durch...
> 
> Das war übrigens ein Oneal Bullet Proof, ist eine sehr leichte und angenehm zu tragende Weste, evtl. ists ja was für dich, auch wenns den Bruch nicht verhindern konnte


schade, ich kaufe auch gerade ne weste extra mit sas-tec/d3o schulterpolstern, weil ich hoffe, dass die auch etwas energie absorbieren, im gegensatz zu hartplastik schonern, die ja nur die last verteilen. vielleicht hilfts ja beim nächsten mal trotzdem die schwere der verletzung zu reduzieren. 
mit dainese hartplastik-jacket auf die schulter macht auf jeden fall BAM!
bei umfallern wie über mir beschrieben, funktioniert so plastik zeug gut. bei viel energie kommen die auch an ihre grenzen.


----------



## malmo (22. August 2014)

fone schrieb:


> schade, ich kaufe auch gerade ne weste extra mit sas-tec/d3o schulterpolstern, weil ich hoffe, dass die auch etwas energie absorbieren, im gegensatz zu hartplastik schonern, die ja nur die last verteilen....



Diese sas-tec-Polster verringern auf jeden Fall die Energie/Wucht bei einem Sturz. Mein Schlüsselbein ist erst gebrochen, als ich schon wieder auf den Beinen war und mein Fahrrad aufgehoben habe. Durch den Sturz war das Schlüsselbein entweder "nur" angebrochen oder so "verstellt", dass es beim relativ ruckartigen und schnellen Aufheben des Fahrrads vollends gebrochen ist.
Keine Ahnung, ob es mit einem Hartplastik-Protektor gleich durch gewesen wäre, weil die Kräfte anders verteilt werden...

So ein Protektor nimmt also in jedem Fall die Energie/Wucht eines Sturzes raus, speziell das Schlüsselbein wird aber nicht geschützt...


----------



## malmo (22. August 2014)

Sry, Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (22. August 2014)

malmo schrieb:


> Diese sas-tec-Polster verringern auf jeden Fall die Energie/Wucht bei einem Sturz. Mein Schlüsselbein ist erst gebrochen, als ich schon wieder auf den Beinen war und mein Fahrrad aufgehoben habe. Durch den Sturz war das Schlüsselbein entweder "nur" angebrochen oder so "verstellt", dass es beim relativ ruckartigen und schnellen Aufheben des Fahrrads vollends gebrochen ist.
> Keine Ahnung, ob es mit einem Hartplastik-Protektor gleich durch gewesen wäre, weil die Kräfte anders verteilt werden...
> 
> So ein Protektor nimmt also in jedem Fall die Energie/Wucht eines Sturzes raus, speziell das Schlüsselbein wird aber nicht geschützt...


ok, immerhin etwas 
klingt fies! gute besserung weiterhin!
klar, schlüsselbein kann man nicht explizit schützen, genauso wie ein paar andere stellen. die energie ist beim sturz einfach da.
ein plastikteil auf dem schienbein funktioniert, so einfach ist es halt nicht überall


----------

